# Marshfield audit tool



## rthames052006 (Apr 18, 2009)

Good Morning,

I was wondering if anyone can point me in the direction to get a copy of the Marshfield e/m audit tool. I know there was a thread on here this week that had a link but for the life of me I cannot remember where the thread was posted.  

I'm getting ready to sit for the CEMC and from what I can tell from the Practicum I ordered online to prep for the exam that is the tool they are using.  I am not too familiar with it as I have always used my local carriers audit tools, but thought I better take a look at this Marshfield and see what the differences maybe on both.

Thanks in advance


----------



## coder21 (Apr 18, 2009)

When you go through the particulm they give you a E/M audit tool.  Did you get that?  The audit tool I shaw on here last week was for the ED department.  Hope this helps you.


----------



## rthames052006 (Apr 18, 2009)

coder21 said:


> When you go through the particulm they give you a E/M audit tool.  Did you get that?  The audit tool I shaw on here last week was for the ED department.  Hope this helps you.



Thanks coder21, I just realized that there was an audit tool with the practicum, so thats the marshfield?


----------



## coder21 (Apr 19, 2009)

I think it is the the one for Marshfield cause it looks like the one that was on here  for the Ed but a little different.


----------



## renifejn (Apr 20, 2009)

There is also one when you sign up for the exam, I'm not sure if it's the same one that comes with the practicum.  It's on 'My Events" page when you click on the test....should say 'download now'


----------



## FTessaBartels (Apr 20, 2009)

*I printed it.. didn't like it*

Roxanne,
When I saw the link sometime last week I went to it and printed it out. 
It's based on 1995 guidelines, and it's specific to ER codes.

I don't like it at all. 

One tool vs another tool isn't as important as knowing the difference between 1995 and 1997 guidelines, and have an audit tool that spells that out for you. You'll want to be sure to understand the specialty specific guidelines for 1997 as well. 

I'm sure you'll do great.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## rthames052006 (Apr 29, 2009)

FTessaBartels said:


> Roxanne,
> When I saw the link sometime last week I went to it and printed it out.
> It's based on 1995 guidelines, and it's specific to ER codes.
> 
> ...



Thanks Tessa,

I don't want to use the audit tool I am used to using which is my local carrier because it has 95 & 97 DG's on it; they let us mix and match ( their own rules), which will confuse me to no end.  It's kinda hard for me at this point only because I am used to using my local carrier's guidelines, so if you know of any "audit tool" that I would benefit from using please by all means let me know.  


Not sure if I like the Marshfield tool but from what I am reading in the practicum for the CEMC they refer to it quite often.

So after the exam I will have to "detox" myself.  Funny thing because my local carrier held a seminar this morning and I have the "marshfield" in my head so I got some of the cases "wrong" in the eyes of my carrier!

Whats a girl to do!


----------

